# reclaimed doug fir joists



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I will be getting 60 2 1/2x12x24' out of a buiding in Chicago that are about 100 years old. That's about 3300 board feet of some nice old growth fir. Now I just need to figure out exactly what to do with it........Maybe make some flooring, some furniture, and add on to my shop? I am excited to see what it looks like!:yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like an adventure Julian.
Better wave one of those metal detectors over each one before sending it through any machinery. The other thing I have run into with the old wood in century homes is sometimes it almost gets petrified with age. Sounds like a lot of lumber, so think up a good project once you get it and post some pics. That would probably take me a few sixpacks of Sam Adams blackberry witbier and some gazing upon the pile to figure out what I was going to do with it.:drink:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, that is the one tool that I don't have yet, a metal detector, but I will definitely need one. The possibilities are endless with material that thick. I'm thinking about building a new dining room set out of it for starters. I'll let the wood tell me what it should be after that.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Julian ..in wise 
Sort and select (fine select) are based on :
1. The longest one not been cut be shorter, keep it. 
2. The wide and widest Plank boards also not to be split(slice) 
3. In thickness, do only 3 sizes i.e.: 0.5 inch, 1.3 inches and 2 inches 
while for the short pole/beam make it in 2 inches mostly, 
4. For big square beam 3 inches to 4 inches you can spare it for :
Table's legs, Pole of poster bed. 
5. Items in listing to be made are: 
- Poster bed if you got some square beams/poles and long enough.
- Cupboard, Dining table, sideboard, Display(vitrine), big Cabinet 
- Daybed, lounger and Platform bed are cool too.
- The rest remaining planks/boards could be for chest and drawers.
and or other small cabinet/chest.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an opertunity to purchase about 1400 BF of doug fir barn beams for about 900 bucks do you mind if i ask how much you were able to aquire your stash for? here is a link to the local craigs list where i found my opertunity. let me know what you guys think
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/mat/1489914781.html


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> . . . That would probably take me a few sixpacks of Sam Adams blackberry . . .


Hoo-ah I loved Sam Adams when I used to be a beer drinker in another life but two sixes of SA of *any *flavor was too rich for me. Heck I could drink two Sam's and I wouldn't even need to eat they are so filling. Taste great though that's for sure. 




greg4269ub said:


> I have an opertunity to purchase about 1400 BF of doug fir barn beams for about 900 bucks . . . .


Doug I am not any kind of DF authority but I'd have to get them if they are mostly sound at 65¢. But from what I gathered with just a quick glance at the ad, he's asking $5 BF for them? I'd run away at that price.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

$5 a foot? No thanks. 

I never did get the joists. I kept sending emails but never heard anything.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry guys didn't mean to scare ya. round my parts people sell barn beams by the lineal foot so the guy selling these wants $5 a foot for a 9"x11" beam so a 20 foot beam would go for $100. there would be roughly 146 bf in a 20 foot beam. or about .69 per bf


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have always considered fir to be relatively soft wood. Am I wrong? I would think it too soft to use for furniture. I think of it in terms of using where light weight and strength are required.



G


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

George,
DF is technically a soft wood. But it's far from soft. Good, straight grained, knot free Douglas Fir is beautiful, easy to work and as strong as oak....well almost. 
At the age of theses beams, I'd bet that they are going to be gorgeous when opened up.
I wouldn't hesitate to use them for furniture.
Gene


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Strange coincidence this thread was bought back up now. We did this as a sample several months back.






















We've been dickering with this guy since last summer. He finally decided to act. Last weekend we sent a load of lumber to trade for douglass fir beams from the same lot. I told them to trade air dried white oak at 1 to 2 or 2-1/2, and cherry at 1 to 3. That is for every bf of cherry we get 3 bf of fir. I didn't see the load come back so I don't know what was finally agreed on.


----------

